# William Greenhill on the severity that comes with the gospel



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 6, 2022)

... Is not here the greatest severity with the greatest mercy in the world? And the reason is, because the Gospel is the height of God’s mercy; the Angels they had _simplicem misericordiam,_ bare and naked mercy; but men have _divitias miserioordiae,_ the riches of mercy: in the Gospel, as there is _plenitudo gratiae,_ so _plenitudo irae,_ plenty of mercy, and plenty of wrath too: If there were a sword on _Moses’_ thigh, there is an axe in Christ’s hand; if there be fire in the Law, there is fire and brimstone in the Gospel. In the Law God kept Assizes once a year; in the Gospel he keeps Sessions every month: If he died without mercy that despised _Moses’_ Law, he must die with all severity that despises Christ; _Luk._ 19. 27. _Bring those mine enemies, that will not that I should reign over them, and stay them before me: Rev._ 8. 13.

Dread fuller woes are pronounced under the Gospel then under the Law, _Woe, Woe, Woe, to the inhabitants of the earth:_ so _Mat._ 18. 7. _Woe to the world:_ there was never a general _Woe_ pronounced upon the world before this time; but now, _Woe unto the world:_ and the plagues since the coming of Christ have been greater upon the world then before as the Trumpets and Vials in the Revelation do manifest. Till Christ was come, and the blessings of the Gospel were tendered to the Jews, they never had a perfect bill; but after he was come, and the grace of the Gospel refused, then the bill of Divorce was perfected, _Thes._ 2. 16. they cast out of God’s family, and his wrath came upon them to the utmost, … _to the utmost,_ even to perfection: God would bear no more, but cut them off presently, and with as much severity as ever we read of any. ...

For more, see:









William Greenhill on the severity that comes with the gospel


Again, observe that great severity goes along with the greatest mercy. The Gospel is the greatest mercy that ever came into the world, and there is the greatest severity with the Gospel, that ever …




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------

